# Ying - The Laughing Scottish Fold



## ying (Jan 8, 2006)

We would like to introduce our first real kitty, Ying the laughing Scottish Fold. She is 8 months now, we got her at 4 months from a farm. 

We are living in Bangkok, Thailand where cats are not too commonly kept as pets. We have had 4 strays in the past 3 years when we lived in Singapore.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

what a beauty! My boyfriend loves Scottish folds!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Scottish Folds have the greatest tempements.
Post more pictures! Ying is beautiful!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

shes a beauty! ive never had the privilage to see a scottish fold in 'real life'. i think they look so cute, they look kinda angry all the time but i have heard they have wonderful temperaments and are great characters.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Cute cat ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is darling!! I would love to see more pictures.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, post more pictures please. Your kitty looks so cute yawning :wink:


----------



## Z06 Butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome picture. I always love those action shots. 
Post more pics of your baby!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I absolutely love her fur colour and her stripes....she look so soft!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sleepy baby! :lol: She is pretty though :wink: .


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## heathercatmumof4 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got a male tabby Scottish Fold. He is the sweetest thing ever! 

Heather


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha.....I was going to complain about not being able to see Ying's picture when I realized the post is a year old. :lol:


----------



## ying (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Heather, pictures of your tabby please! I have posted one of Ying lounging in her bed under "Cat Photos". She's grown alot since we had her spayed 5 mths ago. Her fav foods are: boiled chicken fillet (shredded), wheatgrass, Ben & Jerry's (Strawberry Cheesecake flavour - we allow her only a tiny teaspoonful occasionally), Royal Canine for extremely fussy cats. She's not a tuna junkie anymore


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ying is very cute... :luv


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

aww, I can't see the picture!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

This post is a year old but if you look under Cat Photos and search for username Ying, there will be the photos :wink: 

Btw, love those ears


----------

